# RUMOR: 3DS XL considered a "re-launch", Vita situation ->



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2012)

(BEFORE PLAGIARISM) An insider on gaming forum, neogaf gave some details on the 3DS XL and Wii U situation.



> 3DS XL/NSMB is being considered a 3DS "re-launch" for America
> After the new design gets its time in the sun, Nintendo will feel comfortable talking about the future of the Wii U.
> Some *rather impressive non-port titles are coming in the next 365 days*. Some spin-offs and ports, too. But there are original titles there.
> Vita dying a slow sales death is convincing some *publishers to stay off Wii U *(due to an expectation of being able to port between) and *getting some publishers to consider moving Vita titles to Wii U.*
> Nintendo retail reps are talking to stores to give Wii U a big retail presence - big demo units, prominent placement, and training workers to explain why the controller is like an iPad with buttons.




http://gonintendo.co...story&id=181935

grain of salt and all that but this comes from an insider on neogaf so it should be true.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

So making a bulleted post on a forum is a credible source?

Well I fucking hate news in this modern age.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So making a bulleted post on a forum is a credible source?
> 
> Well I fucking hate news in this modern age.


*ahem* "insider"

The dude has posted tons of correct info not shown before and I think is verified by the mods there so this is more credible than the average rumour.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 25, 2012)

I hope they give the WiiU a bigger "retail presence" than the 3DS got. I was desperate to try one out after I preordered and I heard about Best Buys having demo units. I searched for a good 5-10 minutes before I had to ask somebody where the demo unit was.

On an aisle end, facing the wall. The furthest aisle end in the VG section from the front door. Pretty depressing.

Also, I hope they don't make the demo units exclusive to some crowded store like Walmart (see: Kinect) where the demo units are usually broken by retarded redneck kids or being used by a big group of people that you don't feel like asking for a turn.

@Guild: Don't worry too much about it. This whole thread is non-information. Just some general ideas that anyone could say and have come relatively true because it's so vague. See: Psychics, palm readers, and fortune cookies.


----------



## reshx (Jul 25, 2012)

impresive....non-port titles....  coming during a year.... aww yeah


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 25, 2012)

> Vita dying a slow sales death is convincing some publishers to stay off Wii U (due to an expectation of being able to port between) and getting some publishers to consider moving Vita titles to Wii U.


While I'm trying to see this from a different angle, but I didn't see what Vita status has to do with the Wii u. I mean I see games going to another system like the wii u,but how is it taking it a way? Should they just continue putting it on the system?



> Nintendo retail reps are talking to stores to give Wii U a big retail presence - big demo units, prominent placement, and training workers to explain why the controller is like aniPad with buttons.



Nintendo wants workers to compare the U controller to the iPad? Wouldn't that confuse people even more?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> > Vita dying a slow sales death is convincing some publishers to stay off Wii U (due to an expectation of being able to port between) and getting some publishers to consider moving Vita titles to Wii U.
> 
> 
> While I'm trying to see this from a different angle, but I didn't see what Vita status has to do with the Wii u. I mean I see games going to another system like the wii u,but how is it taking it a way? Should they just continue putting it on the system?





> I've been fasting all day so I might not be explaining this correctly.
> 
> Publisher A says to themself "We can make some games for both the Vita and Wii U since the graphical disparity is not overly-huge. Since the Vita should sell like the PSP, that provides us with a pretty decent base of people to sell to."
> 
> ...


The guy clarified it.


Basically, devs were making games for both Vita+Wii U but now are doubting their decision because of the Vita's bad sales. Andd some devs are doing the opposite and moving their Vita games to the Wii U.



KingVamp said:


> Nintendo wants workers to compare the U controller to the iPad? Wouldn't that confuse people even more?


No one is going to confuse the iPad with the Wii U.


The iPad is an iPad, well-known and popular Apple product. The Wii U is the Mario machine. It'll just help consumers realize its similarity to the already-existing iPad.


----------



## jagerstaffel (Jul 25, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Nintendo wants workers to compare the U controller to the iPad? Wouldn't that confuse people even more?



I'm hoping this is more along the lines of them explaining how you could enjoy a large touchscreen _and_ buttons, similar to how a person went from a button only device to a touchscreen only device like the iPad. It'd be really strange to have those workers trained to tell people why it's better than the iPad


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 25, 2012)

Wii U pad > iPad because the Wii U Pad actually has buttons.


----------



## Pleng (Jul 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> The iPad is an iPad, well-known and popular Apple product. The Wii U is the Mario machine. It'll just help consumers realize its similarity to the already-existing iPad.



Please do go on; I'd love to hear about the similarities!

So far I've got:

it has a touch screen
...
that's it
The first point isn't really that similar anyway as it's resistive and you'll often be using a stylus. You certainly won't be doing all the hoopy pinch manoeuvres that you do on an iPad. So with that point out the way, that only leaves my 2nd and 3rd points.


----------



## ferofax (Jul 25, 2012)

reshx said:


> impresive....non-port titles....  coming during a year.... aww yeah


off the top of my wish list, it should contain:
Animal Crossing 3DS
Shin Megami Tensei IV
Project X Zone
Monster Hunter 4
Professor Layton and the Mask of Miracles
Professor Layton VS Ace Attorney

...I think for the most part, that about covers the exclusives.


----------



## reshx (Jul 25, 2012)

ferofax said:


> reshx said:
> 
> 
> > impresive....non-port titles....  coming during a year.... aww yeah
> ...



i remember seeing that  SMT soul hackers will be in the 3ds , is it the SMT IV?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2012)

Pleng said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > The iPad is an iPad, well-known and popular Apple product. The Wii U is the Mario machine. It'll just help consumers realize its similarity to the already-existing iPad.
> ...


The simple fact that it has a touchscreen and resembles one a bit. The average consumer will look at the Wii U controller and instantly think of the iPad. It's smart to play on that fact and mention what else it can do.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 25, 2012)

Fweh, shouldn't it be expected that non port games should be coming in a year? 
Anyway, I find it odd that vita sales affect publishers decision between vita and wii-u. I mean, the wii-u may have a tablet controller, but it's not a handheld. So wouldnt a publisher making a handheld game rather port that game to another handheld? Or are we to expect purely Tablet controller games in the wii-u future?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 25, 2012)

Vita doesn't sell very well because it doesn't have many great games.

Vita doesn't have many great games because it doesn't sell very well.


It seems like the only reason Vita is dying a slow death at the moment is because devs and publishers are too scared to take a chance on it.


----------



## uribemaster (Jul 25, 2012)

ferofax said:


> Monster Hunter 4


YES!!!!!! It would be great if they also made another final fantasy crystal chronicles like the gamecube one but with online co-op!


----------



## trumpet-205 (Jul 25, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Vita doesn't sell very well because it doesn't have many great games.
> 
> Vita doesn't have many great games because it doesn't sell very well.
> 
> ...


Vita also has expensive upfront cost. Vita + Vita memory card cost a lot of money.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 25, 2012)

trumpet-205 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Vita doesn't sell very well because it doesn't have many great games.
> ...


Its an old Sony strategy, they've been doing this since they've entered the gaming industry.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 25, 2012)

Strategy? Well they call it old for a reason, they sure as hell need a new one.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 25, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Vita doesn't sell very well because it doesn't have many great games.
> 
> Vita doesn't have many great games because it doesn't sell very well.
> 
> ...


With great power comes great responsability. Clearly the devs couldn't handle the Vita's power. 
Also there seems to be a bit of bad news.

http://www.allthegamesites.com/2012/07/25/japanese-agency-investigating-overheating-ps-vitas/

There seems to have been 31 cases of PSVitas overheating in Japan. Hope that doesn't happen to you guys.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 25, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Vita doesn't sell very well because it doesn't have many great games.
> ...



I live in Las Vegas, and I have no problems with playing in direct sunlight, besides the obvious not being able to see shit.

Indoors, even when downloading a large game, playing over WIFI, or charging, it never goes far above room temperature. At least from the touch. 31 cases really isn't that much considering how many units are on the street. It wouldn't be too hard for me to believe that it was within acceptable hardware failure percentages.


----------



## ferofax (Jul 25, 2012)

reshx said:


> ferofax said:
> 
> 
> > reshx said:
> ...



well, I was listing *non-port* titles. seeing as Soul Hackers was previously released on another platform, i'm thinking it's not included in that specific list. but to answer your question, Soul Hackers is DIFFERENT from SMT IV, of which we have very little info yet.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So making a bulleted post on a forum is a credible source?
> 
> Well I fucking hate news in this modern age.


It's nowhere near as bad as "Wii U is 100%/20%/500% more powerful than PS3/360"


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 25, 2012)

So is this situation similar to the GBA Micro?


----------



## Gahars (Jul 25, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > So making a bulleted post on a forum is a credible source?
> ...



Did Guild ever really endorse those threads? I think everyone was sick of them from the very beginning.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

trumpet-205 said:


> Vita also has expensive upfront cost. Vita + Vita memory card cost a lot of money.



And you're getting an amazing device with amazing tech for it.

If you don't like the costs, don't buy it. Gaming is a luxury after all.


----------



## reshx (Jul 25, 2012)

they should put all the hope in the wii u. if it doesnt screw up


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> And you're getting an amazing device with amazing tech for it.
> 
> If you don't like the costs, don't buy it. Gaming is a luxury after all.


People buy game consoles for games, not the tech inside it.


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > And you're getting an amazing device with amazing tech for it.
> ...



Didn't stop people buying the 3DS at launch.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > And you're getting an amazing device with amazing tech for it.
> ...



I was going to say "And for the games" but then you'd just bitch and moan as usual about "VITA HAS NO GAMES 3DS HAS SO MANY GAMES" and the same typical bullshit.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


That's because people seen all the 3DS games shown at E3 2010. They bought one in anticipation of those games, not for the tech.

And 3DS sales weren't all roses and daisies in the beginning. They started slowing down until the holiday season when Mario and Monster Hunter came out.



Guild McCommunist said:


> I was going to say "And for the games" but then you'd just bitch and moan as usual about "VITA HAS NO GAMES 3DS HAS SO MANY GAMES" and the same typical bullshit.


Except that's precisely why no one is buying the Vita. Are you incapable of having a level-headed discussion without getting all butthurt  about it?


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...



Now you're just grasping for straws. The same can easily be said for the Vita.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> trumpet-205 said:
> 
> 
> > Vita also has expensive upfront cost. Vita + Vita memory card cost a lot of money.
> ...



The 'amazing device' is subjective..

As for the tech? Yes, it's got some power under the hood, doesn't mean everyone is gonna want it.

Also, if you want to talk about power for the money? Look at the tablet market, $200 nets you a quad core android tablet. Which, in my opinion, is the best one available in the market.

As for the op, I wouldn't be surprised. The 3DS was received well enough, but not like the DS, and I guess Nintendo felt bad.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 25, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> It's nowhere near as bad as "Wii U is 100%/20%/500% more powerful than PS3/360"



You forgot "on par/less than PS3/360 from anonymous 'sources'."


Guild McCommunist said:


> And you're getting an amazing device with amazing tech for it.
> 
> If you don't like the costs, don't buy it. Gaming is a luxury after all.


Doesn't change the fact you have to buy rip off memory cards that only works on one device and
are the only memory cards that work on the vita. On top of that, some games even require a memory card to even play.

Except telling people not to buy it, isn't really helping the Vita situation.

Amazing device with amazing tech? Isn't that redundant? 
Other words, Amazing  device was all that was need.
(Which is of course a opinion.)



Mchief298 said:


> The 3DS was received well enough, but not like the DS, and I guess Nintendo felt bad.


I think actually it is following the same pace as the DS,but outselling the DS in certain time periods.
The XL could be a boost to the 3ds just like the lite did to the phat.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> Now you're just grasping for straws. The same can easily be said for the Vita.


Read the rest of my post.


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Now you're just grasping for straws. The same can easily be said for the Vita.
> ...



You forgot to mention the bug price cut.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


Yet another issue. The market isn't ready for a $250 handheld.

Nintendo was okay since they were making a large profit-margin and could lower the price. Sony is stuck because if they lower it to ~$200, they'll be selling it at a loss.

Games are still the primary concern, though.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 25, 2012)

I think of the vita like those bundle commercials. Can't do shit without the bundle. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BcQpOGpxcI
The 3ds is simple. Buy system, buy game, GOOD! Vita is way more of a commitment where you have to buy the whole bundle of crap in order to do anything.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> I think of the vita like those bundle commercials. Can't do shit without the bundle.



Um, you buy a system, you buy a memory card, and you buy games. That's not a bundle.

Unless you feel like saving a couple extra bucks and buying a bundle, you don't have to. I bought my Vita for $250 with nothing attached. Bought my games and memory card separate.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Are people really writing the Vita off this early? It's not like the 3DS was soaring high on hopes in July on the year it was released.


The 3DS was not doing as bad as the Vita. It was consistently above 20k a week while the Vita is consistently doing below ~10k (bomba level).


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

In fairness with the Vita you do get a second analog stick included in the price. And that's really nice because camera control and shooting with the face buttons on MGS is fucking horrible.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > I think of the vita like those bundle commercials. Can't do shit without the bundle.
> ...



I think he was going along the lines of "In order to play game A, you need memory card B", forcing you into purchasing something more without an option to play without that extra item.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Are people really writing the Vita off this early? It's not like the 3DS was soaring high on hopes in July on the year it was released.
> ...



My point is that it was still doing shit and people here were going "OH IT'LL GET BETTER" while with the Vita they're practically wanting it to die. Not as some cheap "MERCY KILLING LOL" thing, but as though they genuinely hate the system and want it to die because they believe on some sick sort of racial purity.




DiscostewSM said:


> I think he was going along the lines of "In order to play game A, you need memory card B", forcing you into purchasing something more without an option to play without that extra item.



Well yeah but people didn't bitch about it when all the other consoles use memory cards and hard drives and crap like that. It's a bit dated in this day and age, sure, but people will still just bitch about it. In all honesty Sony probably isn't making big bucks on each Vita unit sold, the memory cards are just a way to fill that profit margin.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


That's because the 3DS had Mario and Monster Hunter coming, system sellers and was not doing _horribly_. The Vita doesn't have a single system-seller coming up.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> That's because the 3DS had Mario and Monster Hunter, system sellers and was not doing _horribly_. The Vita doesn't have a single system-seller coming up.



Not for you. Also the rest of the world isn't fucking Japan, Monster Hunter is only a system seller in one of three major markets (four if you count Australia).

But I want you to answer my question genuinely: do you want the Vita to die because you obviously radiate a general hatred of it?


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> chavosaur said:
> 
> 
> > I think of the vita like those bundle commercials. Can't do shit without the bundle.
> ...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Apparently they are. I didn't buy the Vita either because the games didn't interest me. But I wouldn't count it out of the race. It hasn't been a year since it's been released. However,  what Sony doesn't seem to understand is that gamers are insatiable. They're never satisfied with anything, they need something new to play everytime.



Sony also have tricks up their sleeves. Everyone thought the PS3 was gonna be left in the dust and they turned a few tricks and now it's neck-and-neck with the Xbox 360. People want to say the PSP was a resounding failure but it still sold quite a lot of systems in a market that has basically been Nintendo selling shitloads and competitors selling shit.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > That's because the 3DS had Mario and Monster Hunter, system sellers and was not doing _horribly_. The Vita doesn't have a single system-seller coming up.
> ...


*Mario.*
Pokemon.

Those are the reasons Nintendo handhelds will never do horribly. Everyone knew those games were coming.

The Vita doesn't have a single system-seller coming up (unlike the PSP with Monster Hunter) and is doing horribly. That's why there isn't much faith in it.

No, I don't want the Vita to die. It's a nice handheld (design-wise) and competition is good. I'm simply stating the facts.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 25, 2012)

People didn't bitch about hard drives and memory cards because 9/10 times they were included with the system in the first place.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > I think he was going along the lines of "In order to play game A, you need memory card B", forcing you into purchasing something more without an option to play without that extra item.
> ...



Even in the days of the PS1, PS2, etc that used disc-based media (and therefore required memory cards for saving), games could still be played without them. You just started from the beginning and couldn't save.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 25, 2012)

Why does almost every thread in this forum have the subject changed to console wars? The 3DS and Vita both have good games and are worth the money that they're being sold for.
In any case, I wonder why Nintendo felt that the 3DS needed a re-launch. Wasn't it doing as well as they had hoped? It's kinda dumb for Nintendo to compare the Wii U's tablet to the iPad too, in my opnion. It's almost as if Nintendo wants to be sued by Apple.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 25, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> *Why does almost every thread in this forum have the subject changed to console wars?* The 3DS and Vita both have good games and are worth the money that they're being sold for.
> In any case, I wonder why Nintendo felt that the 3DS needed a re-launch. Wasn't it doing as well as they had hoped? It's kinda dumb for Nintendo to compare the Wii U's tablet to the iPad too, in my opnion. It's almost as if Nintendo wants to be sued by Apple.


Ikr? This is what I said to soulx earlier. A small jab is enough to start these kinds of thread. Fanboyism is a curse to every gamer as it blinds their judgement.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> *Mario.*
> Pokemon.
> 
> Those are the reasons Nintendo handhelds will never do horribly. Everyone knew those games were coming.
> ...



Okay, the thing with Monster Hunter. It's a system seller in Japan. Japan is a big market but it's not the United States, it's not Europe. People look at Japanese sales numbers as though the represent the entirety of gaming. The 3DS does great in Japan but, according to this article, they're still trying to "relaunch" the 3DS elsewhere. If it gets a Monster Hunter, congrats, it'll sell millions more in Japan. Not anywhere else though. The PSP, especially near the end of its life, faced a similar issue. It got system sellers in Japan but nowhere else. Why would western developers touch a system that only sells well in Japan? There's an overwhelmingly large amount of Japanese content for the PSP but there's a lot of it that doesn't get localized. I think the PSP is great but even I'll admit the huge contrast between western audiences and Japanese audiences. But I digress.

I ask you this question because you take the time to go out of your way to make threads to preach how bad the Vita is. It's not like someone states "THE VITA IS SELLING A GAGILLION IN JAPAN" and you correct them. You make a thread to say "THE VITA SUCKS IN SALES" and then do nothing but go on this point. If you're wondering why I hate you over every other Jack and Jill Nintendo fanboy on this site, this is exactly the reason why. At least FireGrey is a bit more conservative, hell KingVamp is a nice guy (I don't even consider him a rabid fanboy anymore, he actually PMs me for advice on news and just to talk and shit). But you take the time to make your own parade to piss on.

EDIT: And I don't really care what your handheld preference is. Different strokes, different folks. Some people like a handheld that plays Mario platformers, some people like a handheld that has Uncharted, um, platformers? I'll make my jabs at the 3DS from time to time but it's all in good humor. But it's the active going out of your way to make topics that piss on the Vita that makes you feel like the most obnoxious fanboy here. I'm saying all this in the hopes that you might see what I mean and change. You can be a cool guy at times, but I don't want to deal with this cool guy if he's acting like this most of the time.

BUT.

I.

DIGRESS.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jul 25, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Why does almost every thread in this forum have the subject changed to console wars? The 3DS and Vita both have good games and are worth the money that they're being sold for.
> In any case, I wonder why Nintendo felt that the 3DS needed a re-launch. Wasn't it doing as well as they had hoped? It's kinda dumb for Nintendo to compare the Wii U's tablet to the iPad too, in my opnion. It's almost as if Nintendo wants to be sued by Apple.


its not doing that bad anymore they are now getting ready to sell the 3ds at a profit and it sold more units than the DS did in the same amount of time.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 25, 2012)

The PS3 was horrible when it first released. Now it's doing great with loads of great exclusives. The Vita will be fine, it hasn't even been a full year yet.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> The PS3 was horrible when it first released. Now it's doing great with loads of great exclusives. The Vita will be fine, it hasn't even been a full year yet.



Shh, optimism is forbidden on GBAtemp. Back to your hole, heathen!


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 25, 2012)

I may be a nintendo fan, but even I am level headed enough to admit that Sony system have gotten great games and a lot that i would play. 
Vita will certainly do better, this I have no doubt.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 25, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> I may be a nintendo fan, but even I am level headed enough to admit that Sony system have gotten great games and a lot that i would play.
> Vita will certainly do better, this I have no doubt.


I feel the exact same way. I grew up with nintendo and Sony, I've always played both their systems and I've always enjoyed em both.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jul 25, 2012)

Both the vita and the 3ds had a pretty terrible launch. It just seems that nintendo and sony aren't putting enough effort into the handheld market.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 25, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > I may be a nintendo fan, but even I am level headed enough to admit that Sony system have gotten great games and a lot that i would play.
> ...


I'm glad you feel that. Because sometimes I am ashamed to be a nintendo fan.
Why?
Because a majority of them keep groveling at nintendo's feet like they were god or something and they instantly dismiss the other companies.
They also keep saying that every other companies copies them and as if Nintendo hasn't ever done that.
It's like a cult. They only see Nintendo's good side and the other companies's bad side. Makes me sick to be honest.
And if you don't believe me, GoNintendo is a prime example of that. Fanboyism *reeks* there.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> In fairness with the Vita you do get a second analog stick included in the price. And that's really nice because camera control and shooting with the face buttons on MGS is fucking horrible.



To be fair, the 3ds doesn't need it or anything separate to play games.



Guild McCommunist said:


> Shh, optimism is forbidden on GBAtemp. Back to your hole, heathen!


Yeah, just like your "optimism" towards beginning of 3ds or beginning any recent Nintendo product for that matter. 



gamefan5 said:


> I'm glad you feel that. Because sometimes I am ashamed to be a Sony fan.
> Why?
> Because a majority of them keep groveling at Sony's feet like they were god or something and they instantly dismiss the other companies.
> They also keep saying that every other companies copies them and as if Sony hasn't ever done that.
> ...


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 25, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > In fairness with the Vita you do get a second analog stick included in the price. And that's really nice because camera control and shooting with the face buttons on MGS is fucking horrible.
> ...


I *seriously do not feel amused *by your reply.  Twisting my words to get your point across by saying I'm a sony fan? Real mature. I can see you're one of *those. *


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 25, 2012)

THe way I see it being a fanboy devoted to one companies games and systems cheats you out of so much enjoyment. If I was only a ninty fanboy I never would have gotten to enjoy resident evil. If I was a Sony fanboy I never would have enjoyed Zelda. There are a few Sony only franchises I love and a few nintendo only franchises I love. If I devoted myself to only one thing, I miss out on all the basses games. Hence why I would love a vita when Sony all stars comes out. Nostalgia trip


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 25, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> I *seriously do not feel amused *by your reply.  Twisting my words to get your point across by saying I'm a sony fan? Real mature. I can see you're one of *those. *


"Twisting" your words to show it works both ways.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 25, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > I *seriously do not feel amused *by your reply.  Twisting my words to get your point across by saying I'm a sony fan? Real mature. I can see you're one of *those. *
> ...


Except the fact that it is kind of rude and it also means you're taking soemone's opinion lightly, as in mocking it.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 25, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Except the fact that it is kind of rude and it also means you're taking soemone's opinion lightly.


I felt that your opinion was one sided, I thought it was the best way to show it. Also what do mean by I'm "one of those"?


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 25, 2012)

I was a Sega fanboy when I was a 5/6 year old with my Mega Drive... Where does that leave me now? =(

Seriously tho, the Vita is doing pretty badly on sales compared to the 3DS, it doesn't have a killer app so far. I got the 3DS because I tried it at the try outs (those buses that had demo 3DS's for people to try) and well, Kid Icarus really charmed me back then (it was around half a year before the European release).

I often look around for Vita's upcoming games and most of the games on that list aren't that interesting for me, whereas like mentioned before, Nintendo has those games that well, every kid and their parents will get, like Mario and Pokemon stuff. I don't like Mario and Pokemon is just fun for a while, but it has a pretty big worldwide fanbase. I'm not saying it doesn't have good games scheduled, quite a few of them seem really interesting (although a few of them also have a 3DS version), however not everyone knows of SMT for example or even ZoE.

The Vita will eventually catch up tho, Sony has new management and it takes time to change things. I don't think it'll take the spot from the 3DS but it'll probably be a strong rival later on. =O
(Be it in gaming companies or real life, rivals always push one another, without Sony in the handheld market, Nintendo would get sloppy now).

Edit: Fixed typo


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 25, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Except the fact that it is kind of rude and it also means you're taking soemone's opinion lightly.
> ...


First of all, I said I was* ashamed* to be a Nintendo fan. Because of the reasons mentioned above.
It's how I *FEEL* about it. I do not defend *ANY* Sony fanboys by saying that.
I appreaciate those that are saying: You know what? I'm buying that system because of said game. It's not a matter of saying which company is better. It's a matter of buying the games you love.
And so many gamers have lost sight of that. Now it's more of a matter of: I'm buying this console because it's better than the others, Fuck all the other companies.

Comepetition is good as someimes it pushes gaming companies to innovate, try new things and appeal to a wide variety of games, but not if it clouds the gamers judgment.

And yes what did I mean by '*one of those'*? I suggest you figure it out.


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

Well this thread is now embarrassing.


----------



## heartgold (Jul 25, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> Both the vita and the 3ds had a pretty terrible launch. It just seems that nintendo and sony aren't putting enough effort into the handheld market.


Erm last time I checked 3DS is outpacing DS in every region during the same time period. In Japan 3DS is a total beast.

Although, no one can expect DS numbers in this day and age. That casual market is long gone to mobile gaming.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 25, 2012)

I may have bought only Nintendo consoles/handhelds and not a single one from Sony, and if people consider me a fanboy based only on that, then they don't know what a fanboy is.


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2012)

"3DS launch, take #2: _this time with actual games_."


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 25, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> I may have bought only Nintendo consoles/handhelds and not a single one from Sony, and if people consider me a fanboy based only on that, then they don't know what a fanboy is.


There's a difference between being a fan and fanboyism.


----------



## reshx (Jul 25, 2012)

who´s going to buy the 3ds xl?


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2012)

reshx said:


> who´s going to buy the 3ds xl?



I am, once it's hacked


----------



## emigre (Jul 25, 2012)

reshx said:


> who´s going to buy the 3ds xl?



People with large hands and small dicks.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 25, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Okay, the thing with Monster Hunter. It's a system seller in Japan. Japan is a big market but it's not the United States, it's not Europe. People look at Japanese sales numbers as though the represent the entirety of gaming. The 3DS does great in Japan but, according to this article, they're still trying to "relaunch" the 3DS elsewhere. If it gets a Monster Hunter, congrats, it'll sell millions more in Japan. Not anywhere else though. The PSP, especially near the end of its life, faced a similar issue. It got system sellers in Japan but nowhere else. Why would western developers touch a system that only sells well in Japan? There's an overwhelmingly large amount of Japanese content for the PSP but there's a lot of it that doesn't get localized. I think the PSP is great but even I'll admit the huge contrast between western audiences and Japanese audiences. But I digress.
> 
> I ask you this question because you take the time to go out of your way to make threads to preach how bad the Vita is. It's not like someone states "THE VITA IS SELLING A GAGILLION IN JAPAN" and you correct them. You make a thread to say "THE VITA SUCKS IN SALES" and then do nothing but go on this point. If you're wondering why I hate you over every other Jack and Jill Nintendo fanboy on this site, this is exactly the reason why. At least FireGrey is a bit more conservative, hell KingVamp is a nice guy (I don't even consider him a rabid fanboy anymore, he actually PMs me for advice on news and just to talk and shit). But you take the time to make your own parade to piss on.
> 
> ...


The 3DS is doing good in North America/Europe too. It's not doing the same numbers as the DS did in its prime but it is still selling quite a bit. Nintendo obviously being a company that strives to make a profit wants the 3DS to do those numbers which is why they consider the 3DS XL with NSMB a _"relaunch"_. Vita isn't doing well _*anywhere*_ in the world but I'm sure you already know that.

The reason I keep bringing up Japan is because that's where handhelds matter the most. After all, the vast majority of handheld games are developed in Japan. The DS which sold gazillions in the West got very little Western support.

When I post an article that's negative regarding the Vita, it's posted to start discussion yet you seem to take it personally. There isn't some vendetta against Sony that you seem to think I have. It's the same with all news threads I post.

Double standards, I say. I guarantee you that if I had posted a news thread shitting on Nintendo's online or something of that sort, you wouldn't find anything wrong with that but when I simply _report the news_ and it happens to be negative towards the Vita or Sony, you start lashing out. And you wonder why people consider you a Sony fanboy.

Who's bringing up handheld preferences? I just mentioned those games because they *sell* systems. Pokemon on the DS is similar to Monster Hunter on the PSP (and now on the 3DS). If you have those games, your system will sell.



gamefan5 said:


> I'm glad you feel that. Because sometimes I am ashamed to be a nintendo fan.
> Why?
> Because a majority of them keep groveling at nintendo's feet like they were god or something and they instantly dismiss the other companies.
> They also keep saying that every other companies copies them and as if Nintendo hasn't ever done that.
> ...


gamefan5, you pretend to be objective but the posts that you like prove otherwise.

...And GoNintendo is a fine site. Don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 25, 2012)

Round 3, FIGHT!

Seriously, this thread has turned in that direction whether anyone agrees with that.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jul 25, 2012)

DiscostewSM said:


> Round 3, FIGHT!
> 
> Seriously, this thread has turned in that direction whether anyone agrees with that.


It's quite amusing tho... And I'm actually eating popcorns while reading this now (funny coincidence). z.z
Well, it is normal for people to have different opinions although there's a lot of opposite opinions here in the temp. =O


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAiOG7OiCPw


I am just gonna leave this here and walk away slowly.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jul 25, 2012)

I just think everybody needs to calm down, and have a rational discussion. Quit taking jabs personally, and quit adding oil into the flame.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 26, 2012)

does seem like some need to have a joint and just chill. I thought we all played games for fun, not bragging rights


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Jul 26, 2012)

ITT: Fan boys pretending to be objective arguing with objective people pretending to be fan boys for kicks
Anyway, for a bit of a more on topic reply, I don't really get the whole Vita to Wii U thing. The rumor seems to imply developers were making games for both devices to be similar, but from what I've seen the Wii U is at least as powerful(If not slightly more) and similar to PS360 so why would developers single out Wii U and Vita specifically when they could port it to the rest and make it the usual multiplatform fare ? It's not like they have similar input or anything, sounds more like some Wii U "optimists" grasping at straws.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 26, 2012)

soulx said:


> snip



And? What's your point?  I'm pretty sure I can like any post that I want to like, from anyone. What I've said about anything in my post, is how I view the situation, and how I feel. Don't bring the others opinion into this.
GoNintendo is a fine site, don't get me wrong. Just bring Sony or anything else they don't like (like piracy for example, they always make me laugh)into the disscution and most members start raging.
But I digress.
If you don't see what I'm talking about... well that's you I guess.

Now, I'm literally tired from this. So let's get back on *topic. *


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 26, 2012)

mad_gamer_jad said:


> ITT: Fan boys pretending to be objective arguing with objective people pretending to be fan boys for kicks
> Anyway, for a bit of a more on topic reply, I don't really get the whole Vita to Wii U thing. The rumor seems to imply developers were making games for both devices to be similar, but from what I've seen the Wii U is at least as powerful(If not slightly more) and similar to PS360 so why would developers single out Wii U and Vita specifically when they could port it to the rest and make it the usual multiplatform fare ? It's not like they have similar input or anything, sounds more like some Wii U "optimists" grasping at straws.


They kind of do have similar inputs. Touch screen on both so they won't have to completely change the game. Personally, I don't think it makes too much sense but publishers don't exactly make the best decisions.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 26, 2012)

This thread is tl;dr

Seriously 
>hardware we already have seen with some "reasons" its a new push against someone elses hardware
>news

At Vita devs, come on, take some risks. You have huge powerful hardware to utilize. Make mistakes, give us a reason to own you.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 26, 2012)

mad_gamer_jad said:


> I don't really get the whole Vita to Wii U thing



As far as I ever read into that was trying to read into the market to see how Wii U games would sell seeing as that will be the new kid on the market compared to the current new kid on the market, the Vita. Currently now the Vita ain't selling so well so devs/publishers have been scared off apparently and moved there projects to the Wii U. It is believable to a degree I suppose, an Assassins Creed game for the 3DS became the foundations of Revelations last year, but it is only speculation here, nothing to get excited for


----------



## gamefan5 (Jul 26, 2012)

mad_gamer_jad said:


> ITT: Fan boys pretending to be objective arguing with objective people pretending to be fan boys for kicks
> Anyway, for a bit of a more on topic reply,* I don't really get the whole Vita to Wii U thing.* The rumor seems to imply developers were making games for both devices to be similar, but from what I've seen the Wii U is at least as powerful(If not slightly more) and similar to PS360 so why would developers single out Wii U and Vita specifically when they could port it to the rest and make it the usual multiplatform fare ? It's not like they have similar input or anything, sounds more like some Wii U "optimists" grasping at straws.


I'm pretty sure it's because the devs do not expect for both consoles to sell well.


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Jul 26, 2012)

soulx said:


> They kind of do have similar inputs. Touch screen on both so they won't have to completely change the game. Personally, I don't think it makes too much sense but publishers don't exactly make the best decisions.


I thought about the touch screen thing as well but the Wii U has two separate screens and the non touch one is where the action happens (and the touch screen is not multi touch as well) so I'd see the Xbox 360 with smart glass slightly more similar, and even that is still different.
But I guess you have a point about publishers having some weird decisions.


gamefan5 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's because the devs do not expect for both consoles to sell well.


Yeah I get that part, it's just the moving games to Wii U part I didn't get considering it'd be a wiser decision to just port said games to PS3 or Xbox 360. But then again:


clarky said:


> It is believable to a degree I suppose, an Assassins Creed game for the 3DS became the foundations of Revelations last year


----------



## oxenh (Jul 26, 2012)

Why every time i see a post with something about the 3ds or the psvita , it ends in a fanboy war... -.-
The two handhelds have pro and contras...


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 26, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> And yes what did I mean by '*one of those'*? I suggest you figure it out.


Tbh, I didn't think you even know.



Guild McCommunist said:


> hell KingVamp is a nice guy


Ah, didn't notice this the first time. Thanks. 



clarky said:


> Assassins Creed game for the 3DS became the foundations of Revelations last year, but it is only speculation here, nothing to get excited for


I forgot about that. I mean I see that pov, but it just weird. Like that Capcom PS3 and 3ds exclusive game, EX Troopers.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 26, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> Like that Capcom PS3 and 3ds exclusive game, EX Troopers.



best sense of that I can make out of that, Is the 3d side of things and the Japanese market. Not that I don't think the 360 or Wii U couldn't do 3d but the only game I have heard supporting 3D on the 360 was Sonic Generations


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 26, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> I forgot about that. I mean I see that pov, but it just weird. Like that Capcom PS3 and 3ds exclusive game, EX Troopers.


No, the platform choices make sense. 3DS and PS3 are currently the most popular consoles in Japan.




gamefan5 said:


> And? What's your point?  I'm pretty sure I can like any post that I want to like, from anyone. What I've said about anything in my post, is how I view the situation, and how I feel. Don't bring the others opinion into this.


lol, feel free to like whatever posts you want. just don't try to pretend that you're objective and unbiased when it clearly shows otherwise.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Jul 26, 2012)

If it was a remake, it would have a second circle pad


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> If it was a remake, it would have a second circle pad


i read on a dutch news site that Iwata didnt put the 2th circle pad because then people would release games that can only use 2 circle pads

http://www.nu.nl/games/2867600/review-3ds-xl-groter-en-iets-beter.html


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 26, 2012)

riyaz said:


> Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> 
> 
> > If it was a remake, it would have a second circle pad
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 26, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Thats stupid. Why wouldnt you use the hardware. That would make games so much better.


I did know about "so much" better... ,but because it would force people to get the cpp?


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 26, 2012)

Because we abandoned the single joystick/circle pad log ago.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 26, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Because we abandoned the single joystick/circle pad log ago.



Clarify

I meant they didn't add it because it would force people to get circle pad pro for games that require it.


----------

